# Anything new?



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I used to check the EPA's website every few days, then every few weeks, but that sucked.
Now I rely on the people here to keep me informed of any changes.

Thanks for your time and diligence.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

The only new news, is that RRP is most likely heading to commercial and public buildings. The were suppose to make a decision in late December ... then in June ... and now ... who knows.

Other than that, nothing new as far as RRP.

The CDC did lower lead poisoning to 5 mcg/dl for children. Does affect the situation. Just doesn't directly affect RRP though.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Dean CRCNA said:


> The only new news, is that RRP is most likely heading to commercial and public buildings. The were suppose to make a decision in late December ... then in June ... and now ... who knows.


That's mostly what I was wondering about (right now anyhow).

I realize I COULD have looked it up myself....

Thanks!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.leadpaintdocumentation.com/


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

We never hear anything about Lead in old paint up here in Canada . Just what is the deal on that ? I remember back years ago they removed the lead...just not sure when .


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

NASA just landed a robot on Mars. The surface is coated in lead paint chips. Probably what wiped out the Martians.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

chrisn said:


> http://www.leadpaintdocumentation.com/


Thanks chrisn
I can't decide if I want the Deluxe EPA compliance kit, or the standard one, because they're both on sale!



playedout6 said:


> We never hear anything about Lead in old paint up here in Canada . Just what is the deal on that ? I remember back years ago they removed the lead...just not sure when .


Canada removed lead from paint in the late 70's, and replaced it with moose antler powder



researchhound said:


> NASA just landed a robot on Mars. The surface is coated in lead paint chips. Probably what wiped out the Martians.


I've watched _Mars needs Moms_ twice in the last two days. Mars-jokes are unappreciated by me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I've watched _Mars needs Moms_ twice in the last two days. Mars-jokes are unappreciated by me.


I think we have a Martian spy amongst us


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

A thread hijack in the RRP section?

I think this may be a first.

*anxiously awaiting mod-verification, and accompanying awards presentation*


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> T
> I've watched _Mars needs Moms_ twice in the last two days. Mars-jokes are unappreciated by me.


You need to broaden your interests:

May I suggest _Mars Attacks_ and _War of the Worlds_? :whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> You need to broaden your interests:
> 
> May I suggest _Mars Attacks_ and _War of the Worlds_? :whistling2:


Youngest granddaughter (3) is ENTRACED for some reason by the movie.
I was babysitting yesterday...

Actually...
I'm getting ready to power-sand a bunch of exterior wood at a commercial property (again).
My "reasoning" (now) to completely strip that wood (and take pictures to document) is so I won't be compelled to test it for lead in the future...assuming it will soon be included.
(cha-ching)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve -
You seem to do a lot of commercial work for a OMS. I'm impressed - really (unless it's because HOs won't let you into their homes - if that's the case then please disregard the compliment).


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Steve -
> You seem to do a lot of commercial work for a OMS. I'm impressed - really (unless it's because HOs won't let you into their homes - if that's the case then please disregard the compliment).


Well then, I'll take that backhanded compliment! Thanks...I guess.

More like some of the HO's I've worked for over the years also own office and apt. bldgs.

yup, I've done some pretty big jobs, all by my lonesome. No need to be impressed though. Big jobs are just like little jobs, and like eating an elephant...you just bite off a little bit at a time.

(I learned that from the Martians)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I gotta' be careful in handing out compliments. Those are _my_ highly coveted items. :whistling2:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Thanks chrisn
> I can't decide if I want the Deluxe EPA compliance kit, or the standard one, because they're both on sale!
> 
> 
> ...


 
yea, I passed on both:whistling2:


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

LEAD: EPA to postpone exterior renovation rule by three years (Wednesday,
> September 12, 2012)
>
> Jeremy P. Jacobs, E&E reporter
>
> U.S. EPA today is postponing lead rules for exterior renovations of
> commercial buildings by about three years. The agency had originally
> planned to issue a proposal on exterior renovation for public and
> commercial buildings by the end of this week. The exterior rule was set to
> be finalized in February 2014. But according to correspondence between EPA
> and Sen. James Inhofe (R-Okla.), EPA has extended that schedule. The legal
> agreement, reached earlier this month but previously unreported, shows EPA
> has decided to merge its exterior Lead Renovation, Repair and Painting
> Rule, or LRRP, with its interior regulations, which are set to be proposed
> in July 2015 and finalized in January 2017. The LRRP rule, finalized in
> April 2010, is designed to protect vulnerable populations such as children
> and pregnant women from lead exposure. EPA banned lead from residences in
> 1978, and the rule requires contractors to be certified in lead-safe
> practices before conducting renovations. Applying the certification
> requirements to commercial buildings has sparked controversy. Republicans
> on Capitol Hill have argued that the certification process is costly and
> may be unnecessary for instances where there is little risk of exposure to
> the potent neurotoxin, such as the exterior of buildings. EPA reserves the
> right not to issue the regulations if it determines the renovation
> activities don't create a health hazard. The agency was unable to comment
> at press time. Inhofe, the top Republican on the Senate Environment and
> Public Works Committee, has introduced legislation (
> <http://www.eenews.net/bills/112/Senate/120912153637.pdf> S. 2148) that
> would not allow EPA to expand the rule to commercial or public buildings
> while creating an exemption for renovations after a natural disaster (
> <http://www.eenews.net/eenewspm/2012/03/02/archive/7> E&ENews PM, March 
> 2).
> The Republican, who has been critical of how EPA has implemented the rule,
> applauded the agency's agreement, saying that it shows EPA is "responding
> to congressional oversight ... in a thoughtful, reasonable manner." "I 
> have
> always supported the intention of this rule, which is to protect children
> and expectant mothers from the potential hazards of lead paint dust, but
> this rule must be applied in a way in which people can actually comply so
> that the full health benefits can be realized," Inhofe said. Inhofe also
> welcomed EPA's decision to hold public information meetings this winter to
> seek input from a small-business advocacy review panel. The decision will
> likely anger public health advocates, who have criticized EPA for not
> moving more swiftly with the LRRP regulations. Last year, EPA backed away
> from a proposed rule that would have required contractors to test dust
> after renovations to ensure there wasn't any lead contamination remaining
> -- sparking significant criticism from green groups (
> <http://www.eenews.net/Greenwire/2011/07/18/archive/3> Greenwire, July 18,
> 2011).


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> Youngest granddaughter (3) is ENTRACED for some reason by the movie.
> I was babysitting yesterday...
> 
> Actually...
> ...


 Careful that you dont "mar" the surface!


----------

